
The Easter Rocket War of Vrontados - kposehn
http://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2014/04/the-easter-rocket-war-of-vrontados/100720/?utm_source=SFFB&amp;single_page=true
======
chioseaster
This year, the Greek Orthodox Easter is on the 1st May.

Therefore, if you want to witness the Easter Rocket War in person, you can
travel to the Island of Chios (Greece) and be there in the evening of 30th
April (a Saturday). The rocket war starts late in the evening of that
Saturday.

